# Official Bulls VS 76ers game 02/19/2003



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I have never started an official game thread before, hopefully im good luck..

I think the Bulls should be able to keep this one close. Last time we played Philly we brought them to overtime. I think Chandler should have a good game but I see Coleman killing us on the glass. I think the guy we have to contain (other than AI of course) is Van Horn.

Bulls-97
Philly-96

by the way the 76ers away record is:
11-13

while we're:
16-8 

at home


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

This game will be quite unique. A lot of dynamics will be involved here because Philly has a ton of trade rumors as well. There is not telling who will be playing for them plus it will be a weird game for players on both sides because of not knowing if it is their last game with their respective team. I like our chances though if we can rebound well.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls win 102 - 92.

Tyson explodes again.

Eddie gets one nice dunk.




VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i will post my stats later on. Why? Once i see what the starting lineup will be for tonight! E-rob and Crawford and others out with the flu!  

If its our usual team? We win.


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

bulls-98
76ers-91
chandler has another big game and makes me continue to eat 
crow for bashing him over his showing at the rookie/soph game.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Bulls 107, Philly 90


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

WHAT?! when did EROB/Crawford and others get the flu?

if EROB doesn't play then we may have a problem winning this one, we need his defense and rebounding, crawford I feel we can do with out especially if jay has a game like he had last night


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> WHAT?! when did EROB/Crawford and others get the flu?
> 
> if EROB doesn't play then we may have a problem winning this one, we need his defense and rebounding, crawford I feel we can do with out especially if jay has a game like he had last night


:laugh: what i meant was, they would have the flu. Meaning a likely trade tomorrow.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Wasn't this game slated to be on ESPN2 earlier in the season? I have it written down on my calendar as "ESPN2-Bulls vs Sixers"

Maybe I messed it up, but it sure isn't now. Damn the national TV networks love to screw the Bulls, we only have 3 games on national this year


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*....*

Looks to be like a good game.

I look forward to being able to watch the Bulls on TV, because 1st I never get to see them, 2nd they are young and certainly entertaining, and 3rd Im a big Rose fan, and a fan of Crawford.

I think Rose will havea big game, ever since LB left Indy Rose has been getting at him for not playing him. The playoffs before Jalens breakout season, he torched the Sixers in the playoffs. 

Another key is offensive rebounds, the sixers win when they don't give up o rbs, but with Chandler and his long arms always a threat, and Currys big body, I think you might be able to do alright.


As a sixer fan, the 3 game win streak is on the line, and I am expecting a good game. 

Sixers 103
Bulls 97


Good luck


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: what i meant was, they would have the flu. Meaning a likely trade tomorrow.


:devil:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*.*

Could it be possible that the Bulls and Sixers are going to hook up on a deal. Both are very active with trading players and have been talking with others a lot, so who is to say it won't happen.

Its entirely convienent , the players could just leave with the other teams bus (stretching a bit).

But lets see, Jamal Crawford is a tall PG, Allen Iverson is a small SG. 

Could we see a deal?????

Probably not. I may not be qualified enough to say this, but when I think of Crawford, Robinson, Rose, and others you guys have, I don't really think of defense, but thats just what I think. 

The only person that I really think of as a hussler, is Fizer, so thats the only one (other then maybe JC) that I could see the Phily dealing for.

It does bring up possibilities.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: .*

Sixers 105
Bulls 101

Chandler with a monster game and fouls out.

Iverson with 35-38 pts 7 assts
Jwill 8 pts 7assts


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's sad that this game has been replaced by ESPN 2 with the Poker Finals and an NHL game.... Whoopee! 

Anyways, I predict a rare Bulls win. Chandler will come up huge again, and maybe Jay Will can bring in another good game.

Bulls 98
Sixers 94


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

The key to the game is Chandler. If he has another good game, we win. Phili doesn't have anyone with his size, speed, and athleticism. He should be able to cause trouble against the Phili big men.

That being said, Chandler is due for a slip up. He will struggle, and we will lose 102-94.

Hopefully I am dead wrong.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i will post my stats later on. Why? Once i see what the starting lineup will be for tonight! E-rob and Crawford and others out with the flu!
> 
> If its our usual team? We win.


Do you think they might have caught the same flu that's kept Eddie Jones out of the Heat's last four games?
:angel:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Call me slow but ...*

Craw and eRob having the flu is just a joke or speculation at this point, right?


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Last year the Bulls played Miami the night before the trade with Indiana was announced. Artest, Miller and Mercer did not play in that game, but Ollie played 40 minutes. Mercer, of course was on the injured list with a sprained MCL in his right knee. Mercer had been placed on the injured list back on January 26, 2002 and he wasn't activated by the Pacers until March 7, 2002.

If Mercer can be traded while on the injured list, I guess that means Fizer, Mason and Bags are fair game as well!

Not only will it be interesting to see who's held out of the Bulls game, if anyone, but someone with NBA League Pass might want to surf the other games to see if anyone of note is taking the night off. Note: all times are ET.

19 Wed Detroit @ Toronto 7:00 pm UPN 50,rsn DTV,RSNP 
19 Wed Washington @ New Orleans 8:30 pm CSN,CTV DTV 
19 Wed Minnesota @ Denver 9:00 pm UPN29,FSN DTV 
19 Wed L.A. Lakers @ Utah 9:00 pm KCAL,KJZZ DTV 
19 Wed Houston @ Phoenix 9:00 pm Ch.51,Cox9 DTV 
19 Wed Philadelphia @ Chicago 9:30 pm CSN,FSChi DTV 
19 Wed Golden State @ Portland 10:00 pm FSNW,FSBay DTV 
19 Wed New York @ Seattle 10:00 pm KONG,MSG DTV,RSNP 
19 Wed Milwaukee @ L.A. Clippers 10:30 pm UPN 24 DTV


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Call me slow but ...*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Craw and eRob having the flu is just a joke or speculation at this point, right?


Yep


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Dickie - isn't that more of a Bulls ploy to keep players out before a trade? I mean - Rose played right up to the trade. I don't know how many teams do things like that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you think they might have caught the same flu that's kept Eddie Jones out of the Heat's last four games?
> :angel:


Worse case i have ever seen!


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

i predict tyon with a double double or 11 and 10, Jay with a near double double of 14 and 8, then jalen goes off for 33, and bulls win.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Dickie - isn't that more of a Bulls ploy to keep players out before a trade? I mean - Rose played right up to the trade. I don't know how many teams do things like that.


lots of teams do it, heat fans are saying that eddie jones is out with some 'ankle sprain' but really isnt hurt in the first place.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls 101
Phi 100


Bulls down 100-98 with 14 seconds to play. Jay Williams inbounds to Jalen Rose who dribbles the length of the court, drives the lane and throws up a shot against 3 defenders. As Rose and Cartwrong argue the no-call with the referee, the ball caroms off the rim and Eddy Curry tips it to himself and passes to a wide-open Jay Williams who sinks a 3-pointer with no time left on the clock to cap off a monster game:

Jay Williams 27 points 11 assists 5 steals 4 rebounds
Tyson 17 points 15 rebounds 3 blocks
Curry 18 points 8 rebounds 32 minutes
Jalen 16 points 6-24 shooting


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

stats for tonight. 

sixers have won three in a row. 28-24. 11-13 on the road. 6-4 last 10 games. Their 3 game win streak are all from home. Including the 119-111 ot win against us. 

Sixers have won, 13 of the last 17 against us. Including 7-8 here at the UC. 

As a team, they shoot .439% to .452% against their opp. So the opposition can shoot against the sixers. They shoot .298 in threes and give up, .361% in threes. They out rebound their opp. By 1. They get almost three more steals a game than their opp. (over 10)Their opp. Get almost two more t/o then they do. They get about 15 a game. 94.8 to 94.6. So why do they have four more wins than their opp.? Three more steals a game and they have made 99 fts more than their opp. So they are aggressive with the ball! Mckie and Tod Mac are out for this game!!! 


Bulls. We are 19-35. Won two in a row. 16-8 at home. 2-8 last ten games. 

Sixers are 92-76 against us all time, but we are, 45-38 at home against them. However, * we have lost our last 6 games at the UC against them and are 2-10 since 1998-1999.*

We shoot, .437 as a team and *give up .432%, i did not know that!!* We shoot .332% in threes and give up .312%. We get out rebounded by 2.6 rebounds a game. Of those three, a good 2 are off rebounds. We commit just over 1 more t/o than our opp. We also give up almost 9 steals a game which is just over 1 more than we get. 93.7 pts a game to 97.8 pts. Our defense averall is getting better as the season goes on. 

The last game between these two was in philly. 119-111 ot loss. For us, that was the 7th of 8 straight losses. We out rebounded them by 1. Chandler had * 21 pts 17 reb. 7 blocks* Rose had 38. Marshall had 21 and 13. We had 20 t/o!! Way too many. McKie had 12 pts last game and three steals, is on IL. Crawford had 4 pts. Williams had 7.


----------



## shlomo (Dec 8, 2002)

Go Bulls! Rah-Rah-Rah!

I really hope we win 3 in a row tonight. 

I want Tyson to keep playing well.

I want Jay and Eddy to build some momentum.

I want Jalen to pass the ball in the final seconds and let someone else make the game winning shot!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Tyson should have another big game against Philly's front line but Coleman just had a monster game against the Nets the other day, so you never know. Jay struggles tonight but Erob and Yell drive the Bulls to their 3rd straight. 

Philly- 98
Bulls- 102


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

I think we're going to see Cartwright continue to use his regular rotation tonight. To my knowledge, no ones being held out because of an impending deal. All our trade action will take place this summer.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Jay will struggle against AI. If Eddie can do a good job on AI, or whomever is guarding AI, we can win. Keep him in front of you. Don't let him drive. Let him take outside shots. Anything but his drives. He kills teams driving.

PS- To RetroDreams, thanks for putting some Bulls players in the SM player avatars. This JWill avatar is tight! Love the view from above.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Jay will struggle against AI. If Eddie can do a good job on AI, or whomever is guarding AI, we can win. Keep him in front of you. Don't let him drive. Let him take outside shots. Anything but his drives. He kills teams driving.
> 
> PS- To RetroDreams, thanks for putting some Bulls players in the SM player avatars. This JWill avatar is tight! Love the view from above.


ERob isnt playing tonight is he???


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> ERob isnt playing tonight is he???


Yes, he is.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Hmmm.....*

we're giving up offensive rebounds and easy drives to the bucket and Eddy is still on the bench!!!



Wonder what Cartwrong will say about that!


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Miller and Humphrey for Gooden and Giricek has just been confirmed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Chandlers great play is continuing.


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

These refs suck.

THREE offensive fouls have been called, and MAYBE one of them looked even close to an O-foul. How was the one on JWill called? And the ifrst one called on Donyell looked like a clear foul on KVH.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Chandler is tearing it up!

I'm beggining to think this kids really turned the corner.

Now if Eddy can bring it tonight like last night.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> Miller and Humphrey for Gooden and Giricek has just been confirmed


Confirmed by who?
where's the link?


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Gooden/Miller confirmed by espn.com and probably other sources.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Confirmed by who?
> where's the link?


linky 

Here you go, straight from espn


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Confirmed by who?
> where's the link?


They announced it on espn 1000 right before the tip.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

CNNSI.com, ESPN.com have confirmed it and Magic GM John Gabriel and coach Doc Rivers have confirmed it


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

so much for the m.miller to chicago rumors . . .


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

to get back on topic . . .

76ers are shooting the lights our right now (around 61%) and we are still tied. Hopefully they cool down and we can take the lead.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

i never thought anyone would ever say it... but

Lonny Baxter is keeping the Bulls alive, single-handed!!


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Here's a crazy idea...

Let's give Curry and Chandler some run together tonight. Or let's just get CUrry in the game. The sixers do not have the size to defend these two, and certainly nobody to bang with Curry. Eddy needs (and deserves) more opportunities, regardless of how well Tyson is playing.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, win win move for the Magic and Grizzlies. Magic still dont have a center though. 

Anyways, Chandler is on the verge of something good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> i never thought anyone would ever say it... but
> 
> Lonny Baxter is keeping the Bulls alive, single-handed!!


Add chandler in there! A couple of his baskets were assists from Chandler. We have 20pts and 9 rebounds from our three pfs!!!!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> Gooden/Miller confirmed by espn.com and probably other sources.


That ends my love affair with Jerry West's abilities as a GM.


By the way, Could/Should Krause have made a better offer for Gooden?!?!?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Griz got raped.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

unless I'm missing something, Tyson in no longer a big liability on the court, or at least not as big of one as he used to be. Eddy's scoring is good and his rebounding has improved a lot, his defense has improved some. So it shouldn't be dangerous to throw them in the lineup together as the beggining of the season when they both pretty much -er- sucked when playing together.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Crawford gained Jay Will's shooting touch. He isn't hitting anything....hope he starts heating up.....

Baxter is playing great.... he is going to be a great role player and he makes Fizer expendable now.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

I guess we now know why Miller was always rumored to be traded for Jalen. 

By spreading that rumor Orlando raised Miller's stock by making people believe he was worth someone like Jalen. (Which we all know he is not)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Crawford gained Jay Will's shooting touch. He isn't hitting anything....hope he starts heating up.....
> 
> Baxter is playing great.... he is going to be a great role player and he makes Fizer expendable now.


Pax said after that last FG, that makes crawford, 4-34 last few games.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Are we allowed to touch Iverson at all!!!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> Baxter is playing great.... he is going to be a great role player and he makes Fizer expendable now.


my guess is that Fizer is still the keeper -- and Baxter becomes the "filler" for a trade deal, (Crawford? ERob?) which puts the deal over the top.


other GMs should see that Bax is a capable bench player... and will be useful


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Pax said after that last FG, that makes crawford, 4-34 last few games.


.


Wow, I didn't know it was that bad. He needs to start hitting his shots. He should penetrate more and pull up for mid-range jumpers. Enough of the long stuff....


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> my guess is that Fizer is still the keeper -- and Baxter becomes the "filler" for a trade deal, (Crawford? ERob?) which puts the deal over the top.
> ...


I say both will have much greater value at next year's trading deadline.



:yes:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

EDDY IS POSSESSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

well, i'm only reading the stats off the CBS sportline thing... but I LIKE what i'm seeing!

the young big men are realling pulling their weight!! it's what we've always dreamed of!


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

Eddy is really having a fantastic quarter - is Van Horn the best matchup the 76ers have?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> my guess is that Fizer is still the keeper -- and Baxter becomes the "filler" for a trade deal, (Crawford? ERob?) which puts the deal over the top.
> ...


That's true, but I'm really digging Lonny's game right now. I have since the Rocky Mountain games. 

He's a fundementally sound player. In this game he is showing he can post up, he rebounds, and he hustles. Earlier in the season Lonny was filling in when Fizer got his DNP's. I think Fizer has more value and he can get us more value back from a trade. 

Lonny would be a great bench player, a Najera type, and Fizer can be a starter for another team.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Eddy and Chandler have really showed up the last 4 or 5 games.... its BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Progress is showing!!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ryzmah</b>!
> Eddy is really having a fantastic quarter - is Van Horn the best matchup the 76ers have?


they could put MaColluch on Eddy... but Curry would have a distinct quickness advantage. i just hope Eddy realizes that when it happens...

in the meantime, Eddy muscling up KVH is equally enjoyable to watch... er, read about.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pax made a good point on the radio just now. Said the bulls are not taking as many three pointers like they used to. They were 1-6 last night and have taken one attempt tonight. But they are going with their strength. Points in the paint!


----------



## ryzmah (Aug 3, 2002)

I thought Mac was out with an injury ... was that a while ago?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Mac could be out...

it's either him of Efithas Rentzias 



oh yeah, and it looks like veteran leadership, Donyell Marshall is doing everything in his power to blow the Bulls' lead.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

philly has 6 steals. Bulls have none.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*yea*

Mac is out, Skiner is out, COleman is in foul trouble. So we have Kenyn Thomas who has 9 rebs.


But Eddie is a beast, and Jamal can't throw a rock in the ocean, and oh no KVH has 3 , and RRRRRENTZZZ is coming back


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*We could really use Bags right now....*

Put him in for a couple of minutes to knock some 76's on their asses and stop all those layups!!



With the points in the paint that we've been getting that last few games, why is Jalen throwing up jump shots????


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> I say both will have much greater value at next year's trading deadline.
> ...


LOL! Did you actually steal the Chicago Cubs mantra by saying, "Wait 'til next year?"


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

I think Cartwright left Chandler out too long, he may have iced him.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

sorry about the botched spelling on Rentzias' first name. i absolutely will not get it right if i try...


and JWill hit 2 of 2 FT's!!! this game is a MIRACLE!!!

i won't go as far as to say it's a turning point. (i hope it is) but so far it has been a miracle


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*IMO*

Right now this game is ugly. I can see the 76ers look like a jv team. Hopefully the 2nd half will provde better ball. Watch the 76ers make a run at the end of the half though.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 12 off. Reb. 4 for curry, 4 for chandler.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL! Did you actually steal the Chicago Cubs mantra by saying, "Wait 'til next year?"


LOL



I'm just saying that they will be more valuable once:

Fizer proves he can come back from his injury without complication AND

Baxter plays more minutes and proves he's not a flash in the pan!



:laugh:


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*....*

Rentz has been sent in to destroy Tyson Chandler.

YOu guys stop the flow of our offense!!!!!! AHHHHHHH :upset: (im a sixer fan)

Wow bad call, from ref saing it didnt go off snow


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> With the points in the paint that we've been getting that last few games, why is Jalen throwing up jump shots????



And Jamal
And ERob






AAAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*wow*

6ers getting a few calls here, but you guys are just continuing to play your game. A young team showing nice composure.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*jeeeze*

terrible call on the O foul on ROse. I was just sick after seeing aI miss another foul shot, but a healthy 4 point swing from the Rose foul to the AI jumper is giving me hope.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

when jamal drives, does he EVER pass the ball?!?!?!?!?!?!?








JEEEEEESSSSSSSHHHH!!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

:| 

not a great end to the half... had a chance to put up a 10 pt lead... I don't know why Eddie Robinson shot that 3pter...


a 6 pt lead is better than a deficit, sure... but those few points at the end of the half could come back to haunt the bulls at the end of this game.

oh well.

good work so far for Eddy, Tyson and Lonny...
NO fouls for Eddy
One for Tyson!


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

Hopefully Tyson gets a lot of playing in the second half since he has 0 fouls. I expect him to play a lot and produce a lot in the second half.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: jeeeze*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> terrible call on the O foul on ROse. I was just sick after seeing aI miss another foul shot, but a healthy 4 point swing from the Rose foul to the AI jumper is giving me hope.



All hope for you is lost if Mr. Curry gets some PT in the second half!






"Head for the hills, the sleeping giant has awakened!"


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*......*

Just remember DC will come back boys. I expet the Sixers to go on an early run. Curry will come in, but not the same impact. 

Chandler will have a hugggggggggge game , EROB and CRawford will kill you because they will end up being traded at the end of the game (not really but htey will kill you)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: jeeeze*



> Originally posted by <b>(-) 0 † § I-I () †</b>!
> terrible call on the O foul on ROse. I was just sick after seeing aI miss another foul shot, but a healthy 4 point swing from the Rose foul to the AI jumper is giving me hope.


Your team is 7th in the nba in FT pct. Shocking that they are missing them like they are.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> when jamal drives, does he EVER pass the ball?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> ...


If there still weren't a few hours left before the trade deadline, I've got to believe that Cartwright would be sitting JC in favor of Brunson.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

If the best matchup the 76ers have for EC is KVanhorn, then EC should be getting the ball every possesion. He should get the ball almost that much when he is in the game anyway.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Go Bulls! Finally making some rebounds!


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Curry had 5 points and 6 boards in 6 minutes!


Somebody call Cartwrong and tell him that Eddy needs more minutes!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*w hoa*

rough start for you. Looks like we are starting a new game, with a bunch of guys in foul trouble


----------



## ChiBullsFan (May 30, 2002)

Refs with anohter poor call. Clearly not a foul on Jay. What happened to getting the hometown call?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Just noticed that Eddy had 6 rebounds and 5 points in only 7 MINUTES OF PLAYING TIME?

remind me again why he's not playing more? He pretty darn productive. He could have a breakout game if he got some minutes.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*boo*

They have to change that rule where if the defensive team gets the advantage off a shot clock call, play on.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

a pass by jamal!



WOW!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Why put in Crawford when Jay has foul trouble? Put in Hoiberg or Hassell and have either of them guard Iverson while Rose plays point guard.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*sorry*

A little off topic but anyone have a picture of Roses shoes or a link?


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

This is when the Bulls lose this game. The refs are favoring Philly and are not calling any fouls for the Bulls even when they get mugged! This ALWAYS happens!!!!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*...*

Better get a run or something , because the 76ers are starting to light it up.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

26-8 is pretty ridiculous.

are the refs really deciding this one??

why the hell is Kenny Thomas destroying the Bulls??


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like the Bulls can't hit a shot this quarter.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Chandler is out of the game, why?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

If Williams wasn't in foul trouble...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Gotta give credit to the 76ers defense too.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Tides turned when Jamal came in......

Bad Officiating + Foul Trouble + Jalen Throwing Up Jump Shots = Bulls Loss


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

This is where Bill Cartwright is getting out-coached by one of the league's best.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*wooohooooo*

Yikes o , im having relapses of the finals jsut 2 years ago. WOOO HOOOO

Start making the trades.

It was the tunrovers that got ya, really unexplainable, just a bad turn of events.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

You know whats pissing me off, its when Philly goes on a fast break and 1 guy is always back. The one guy thats back for the Bulls makes his guy miss and there are 4 Philly shirts that come down and rebound. I see no Bulls jerseys.....

:upset:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Jalen with 4 fouls, the refs suck but*

we suck far more. Our guys cans till play no Defense.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This is what makes me mad about Aaron Mckie, I understand trying to play through the pain so it doesnt seem like you are trying to cheat the fans but, hes not helping when hes out there injured and cant do the things hes capable of doing. I cant remember the last time he scored 20 pts


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

From what I can possibly observe, the Bulls are not going inside enough.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What's sad is Marshall can't post on Van Horn.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

83-61!!!! You gotta be F-Ing kidding me.........

:upset: :upset: :upset:  :sigh:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

hatchi matchi!

it went from outscored 21-8... to outscored 36-8. and in just a few minutes!?!?!

definitly not a turning point... and that miracle is looking pretty shady now too


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

He he. Bad third quarter. Looks like another lesson for the Bulls. Still 12 minutes left, though!!!!!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We got outscored 36-8 that*

quarter and some of you guys think Curry and Chandler are ready to start? How easily we are decieved.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Chandler is ready.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't see how Curry and Chandler were the problem that quarter....I didn't see the last 4 minutes, so if anything happened there.....

Fastbreaks killed us, turnovers, jumpshots, bad officiating, JWILL in foul trouble....


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Whoever is able to watch this game:

Were the Bulls actually able to go inside at all the third quarter!?!?!?!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Outcoached?*



> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> This is where Bill Cartwright is getting out-coached by one of the league's best.


how about our players just got beat like a red-headed stephild. Hell we got beat worse than Rodney King in that quarter.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Whoever is able to watch this game:
> 
> Were the Bulls actually able to go inside at all the third quarter!?!?!?!


No, that was the problem. Marshall couldn't post up Van Horn... too many jumpshots from Jalen, Crawford, etc.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*At the same time*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Chandler is ready.


is what I meant, the fact that JWill was on the bench did not help.


Twinkie we got some passes down low, but our big men would get punked by Kenny Thomas, lose the ball ot throw up some bs shot.:upset: But for the most part no we did not.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

That's enough of this game. I won't even complain about this atrocious play. Just hope a trade comes by.......

:upset: :upset: :upset: :sigh:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

At least another strong game from Chandler!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*It dont mean nothing if we lose*

unless you want the next shareef abdur rahim.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Since the game has gotten out of hand*

can somebody click on the link on my sig (its nothing bad) and tell me how to put it on my sig as an image.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

You can't expect a win every time.

Sometimes a win is a win, but you have to at least look for good things in a loss.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marshall, E-robb really hurt us tonight!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Since the game has gotten out of hand*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> can somebody click on the link on my sig (its nothing bad) and tell me how to put it on my sig as an image.


You cant


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Eddy is playing like crap.*

Does he know how to cut penetration off. I coach a 6'8: big guy and he is terrible and he knows how to do that. Geesh.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Since the game has gotten out of hand*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> You cant



How come???


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Eddy is playing like crap.*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Does he know how to cut penetration off. I coach a 6'8: big guy and he is terrible and he knows how to do that. Geesh.


But Curry also has to consider that the penetrator may dish it off to the guy that he was previously guarding when he would have cut off the penetration.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen Rose played a terrible game. I guess he pulled a Jalen. 

7-20 FG 35% shooting
*6 TO's*


Crawford didn't play well at all either.

1-8 Shooting



So much for a trade with Crawford involved.... NO ONE WANTS HIM!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

18 pts in almost 20 minutes. Pretty impressive...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Crawford and Williams are together until the end or when Williams fouls out.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are a piss poor*

shooting team. Jesus Christ!!! Stevie Wonder could shoot a better % from the floor.:upset:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Add Jay Williams to the list I posted, and Marshall, and E-Rob...

:sigh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jay, Jamal, AND Rick. Yay.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: We are a piss poor*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> shooting team. Jesus Christ!!! Stevie Wonder could shoot a better % from the floor.:upset:


No, I think Ray Charles is a better shooter.

Rose is once again shooting badly, but he is the only one who IS shooting or is capable of shooting. That's what happens when a good defensive team decides to clamp down on a team like the Bulls.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

You guys are way too fickle on the Bulls. You just need to accept the loss. You can get pissed at the loss, but stop thinking long term every time the Bulls play badly or very well.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: Eddy is playing like crap.*



> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> 
> 
> But Curry also has to consider that the penetrator may dish it off to the guy that he was previously guarding when he would have cut off the penetration.


Thats why you have help side Defense to cover for him and if he puts his hands straight up it makes it tough for the gaurd to use his vision to dish it off.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

first the Wiz lose, then the Bulls.

chalk two L's for mj's teams. :dead:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow, people are really edgy tonight it seems. Of course, being outscored 28 or so points in a quarter can do that to you.

Things to take from this loss:
Chandler had his 5th good game, stat wise.
Curry also performed very well. Same with Lonny Baxter.
Donyell??? Something has to be terribly wrong. I expect him to either sit out a couple games or something. The guys gotta be hurting badly to go from consistent to consistently awful.
JWill couldn't string two good games together, damn. That probably doesn't help his confidence.
No 48hour bugs, no DNP other than Blount (and therefore he might be gone.) Likely no trades, maybe one involving Blount.
Turned the ball over WAY too much. Rose wasn't helping with 6 TOs.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Wow, people are really edgy tonight it seems. Of course, being outscored 28 or so points in a quarter can do that to you.
> 
> Things to take from this loss:
> ...


Excellent observations all the way through. Chandler's finally developing some consistency, and Curry's just starting to get to that point. I think we'll have to continue to be patient with Williams who I'm sure will show dramatic improvement in every aspect of his game during his sophomore season as well.

Marshall's been suffering from some back pain recently. It seems to have had a big impact on his performance at both ends of the floor. Maybe he does need some rest with Curry steping back into the starting lineup in tandem with Chandler, who'd move to PF.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Wow, people are really edgy tonight it seems. Of course, being outscored 28 or so points in a quarter can do that to you.
> 
> Things to take from this loss:
> ...


Nice post


----------

